# Middle name for Astrid



## sophiedaphne

My boyfriend just told me out of nowhere that he likes the name "Astrid." It is a name I don't hear very often and I quite like it.

What are some nice middle names? 

Thanks!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely name :) Some suggestions for middle names:

Louise
Rose
Phoebe 
Kaitlyn 
Jennifer


----------



## Vicyi

I would go for quite a girly middle name like Louise or Isabelle. Astrid is a lovely name :) x


----------



## bumblebeexo

Skye
Isabelle
Noelle
Freya
Daisy
Imogen
Olivia
Lillian
Erica
Rose
Taylor


----------



## sophiedaphne

I REALLY like Astrid Isabelle or Astrid Olivia. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## CloverMouse

Astrid Amelie :)


----------



## readytotry

It's such a strong name I think it would be a shame to pair it with something too girly. Woul you consider not having a middle name?


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I have been babysitting a little girl named Astrid for 2 years now! Her name is Astrid Elisabeth (last name).


----------



## Middysquidge

Love Astrid it's our favourite girl's name too! How about Astrid Rose? x


----------



## Mummy2B21

My friend is called Astrid she goes by Asti though and thats what everyone knows her as.

I think Jane or Jade go nice.


----------



## sowanted

Great name. We considered it (pre-miscarriage). I agree with another poster that it is a strong name and should be paired with a not-too-flowery girl name. I think 'old' classic names go best with this name.

We'd identified these options:

Astrid Louise
Astrid Evelyn
Astrid Marjorie

(Astrid Catherine doesn't work because of exact vowel patterns...not a fan.)

Good luck.

PS. I don't like another poster's idea of 'Jade'. Too much 'd' sounds for my liking when put together.


----------

